# Dubai to spend USD 109 million this year on landscaping



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*New park plans made by DM* 









Green from the air: Dubai Municipality has invested vast sums of money in creating parks and green spaces to cater for public leisure activities.

Dubai Municipality has revealed plans to spend around US $109 million (AED400 million) this year on the construction of new parks, landscaping and community facilities.

Speaking to Construction Week, Fatima Al Muhairi, head of the landscape unit at Dubai Municipality, said: “We are looking at an approximate investment of about AED400 million over the course of this year on neighbourhood parks, pond parks, and community facilities like sports grounds and social places for family recreation.

“We are also studying the concentration of different cultures in different areas of Dubai and will then construct community facilities according to their needs and requirements; for example, if the area is predominantly Arab we will try and include more football facilities, or if the area is mainly European we will try and incorporate something from their culture there.”

The municipality is looking to build 20 neighbourhood parks, 13 pond parks and 40 community facilities in total.
Mohammed Hassan Al Ali, head of the project design section in the general projects department, DM, said: “We are also encouraging contractors and consultants to submit ideas for new projects so that we can implement them as far as possible.

“We want the people who are living in Dubai to be involved with these projects, as we’re undertaking them for their benefit.”

Last year, DM completed its newest green space, Zabeel Park, in the centre of the city. The 46-ha park includes a boating lake with a 30m fountain, a lakside restaurant, a BMX circuit and skateboard park, mini golf, adventure playground and a cricket pitch.

Hassan Al Ali also said that the municipality was working on two sets of new standards and regulations — one for consultants and the other for contractors, which would be out in the third quarter of this year.


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

thats what i like to hear ,,, to make Dubai more greener ........


but the Question is

DO WE HAVE ENOUGH CLEAN WATER FOR THE PARK? CUZ WE LIVE IN DESERT WE NEED TO SAVE WATER SO WE CAN LIVE..

do you agree with me... we need more parks but we also we need to save more water...


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I think I read something like 800 millions :dunno:

binAlAin we DO have a serious problem and we DO consume too much water


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

If we close half the golf courses we can double dubai's water supply overnight.


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

Segragation at its finest:

"if the area is predominantly Arab we will try and include more football facilities, or if the area is mainly European we will try and incorporate something from their culture there" 

But I thought Europe was the most football mad.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ why do u turn everything negative :sly:

u dont even know what ur talking about :bash:


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

Only joking smussuw - I think it is great really. Very nice to see landscaping happen.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

okay Dubai_Steve but am sure Fox news would be happy to hire u :lol:


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

Yikes - would never work for them, they are the devil in disguise. :runaway:


----------



## drong (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice pic, wish it was larger with better resolution.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

cool! a greener dubai! :cheers:

R


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

drong said:


> Nice pic, wish it was larger with better resolution.



its yet another fucking golf course... :rant:

no public access... not a 'green' area in my book.


----------

